# Echo Coding



## emlittlefield (Nov 26, 2008)

I am looking for knowledge in billing for codes 93307,93320 and 93325 are these billed with a modifier, and can you bill the dx as the symptom or do you have to wait for the report and bill with the findings. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Elizabeth, CPC


----------



## dzanoni (Feb 9, 2009)

I bill for echo's frequently and as of the first of the year, you cannot bill those three codes together.  If you are doing a complete echo with the spectral doppler and color doppler you need to use the code 93306. That is the new code this year for a complete echo. You can bill the 93307 if you do not include the spectral or color dopplers.  

I bill with both types of dx's.  If the report comes back and it's a fairly normal echo, then I will bill with the symptoms.  If it comes back with a definitive dx then I use that instead.

I hope this helps you.


----------



## mariselaa (Mar 12, 2009)

*CPT 93307 Was reviewed???*

So Now we are unable to bill 93307-93320-93325 for a complete echo. does that mean that CPT 93306 is composed of the 3 CPTs. does 93306 capture all 3 (previously reported) components or must we attach add on codes??? PLEASE HELP!

Marisela A.


----------



## mariselaa (Mar 12, 2009)

*CPT 93307 Was reviewed???*

So Now we are unable to bill 93307-93320-93325 for a complete echo. does that mean that CPT 93306 is composed of the 3 CPTs. does 93306 capture all 3 (previously reported) components or must we attach add on codes??? PLEASE HELP!

Marisela A.


----------



## malomj (Mar 13, 2009)

*malmj*

As the modifier question for the echoes, you would use a modifier 26 if the doctor does not own his own equipment or does the echo at a hospital.  If the echo is done in the cardiologist office and he owns the equipment you would not use a modifier at all.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 13, 2009)

pricandime said:


> So Now we are unable to bill 93307-93320-93325 for a complete echo. does that mean that CPT 93306 is composed of the 3 CPTs. does 93306 capture all 3 (previously reported) components or must we attach add on codes??? PLEASE HELP!
> 
> Marisela A.



Yes to 99306 - _includes_ spectral doppler and color flow doppler.


----------



## srburk (Mar 13, 2009)

As of the first of the year we use the one CPT 93307 to represent all 3 codes for a complete echo.  I wait until the physician has dictated his completed report to code my diagnoses. Likewise, if it is normal, i use the reasons for the test. If not, I use the diagnoses he gives me in his report.


----------

